# Hobbs of Barbican build



## Velocipedist Co. (Feb 19, 2015)

Wanted to post some progress pics on a 1949 Hobbs I've been working on.  Here's some before and after shots.  Just finished the head tube details last night.


----------



## rustjunkie (Feb 19, 2015)

Looking good!


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Aug 13, 2015)

I had Got the same Hobbs earlier this year. They are absolutely stunning works of art and machinery!


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 3, 2015)

*Hobbs*

Almost forgot about this thread.  Here's the finished bike (kinda finished, haha)


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 4, 2015)

great work on the lug tipping.  
my daughter did that for me when I was cleaning up my Raleigh a few years ago


 



of course nothing ornate like yours


----------



## Velocipedist Co. (Dec 4, 2015)

bulldog1935 said:


> great work on the lug tipping.
> my daughter did that for me when I was cleaning up my Raleigh a few years ago
> View attachment 255497
> View attachment 255498
> of course nothing ornate like yours




Beautiful job.  first try?... She's a natural!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Dec 5, 2015)

pretty amazing girl, artistic bent, mechanical bent, academic bent, and I think she's going to take state this year in her wrestling weight (as a sophomore and varsity captain).


----------

